# Buckeye Sportsman Radio Show on Carping



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey gang. I will be taping a carpin' show this week with the Buckeye Sportsman radio show. It will air May 14/15. Below is a listing of stations in the Ohio/PA/WV/KY/IN areas :

WBLL 1390 AM Bellefontaine Logan Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WILE 1270 AM Cambridge Guernsey Sat., 10:06 a.m. 
WCKY 1360 AM Cincinnati Hamilton Sat., 5:06 a.m. 
WCOL 1230 AM Columbus Franklin Sat., 5:06 a.m. 
WONW 1280 AM Defiance Defiance Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WIMA 1150 AM Lima Allen Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WMOA 1490 AM Marietta Washington Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WJAW 100.9 FM McConnelsville Morgan Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WNDH 103.1 FM Napoleon Henry Sat., 5:06 a.m. 
WADC 1050 AM Parkersburg, WV Wood Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WPTW 1570 AM Piqua Miami Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WULM 1600 AM Springfield Clark Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WTTF 1600 AM Tiffin Seneca Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WSPD 1370 AM Toledo Lucas Sat., 5:06 a.m. 
WBTC 1540 AM Uhrichsville Tuscarawas Sat., 6:06 a.m. 
WWVA 1170 AM Wheeling, WV Ohio Fri, 7:06 p.m. 
WKBN 570 AM Youngstown Mahoning Sat., 5:06 a.m.


http://www.buckeyesportsman.com/main.html


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show Shawn....looking forward to hearing it.


----------

